# My Dog's Paws...



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

...are now officially as big as my hands. Well, actually, they were pretty much the same size a few months ago, but now he's grown into them...and not tripping over them every third step...:bowl:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Holy crap!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That is really cool.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Holy those are some huge paws! Slap bet anyone? ... hopefully some of you have watched How i Met Your Mother lol


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I love big paws! I don't think Duncan's paws are that big, and I have small hands, but Duncan's paws are as big as my hands too. Love the pictures! Thanks for sharing....


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Every day when I walk him, I get this: "Wow! Look at the size of his paws! He's gonna be HUGE! How big is he gonna end up being?" 

Well, yeah... he's going to be a big dog, but as a point of fact, Dogue de Bordeauxs are known for their unusually large paws. So. It's not like he's going to be 200 pounds...

Anyway, I like big paws, too :wink:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That is so cool, I love it!


----------



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)

He's got some huge paws! I always get the same saying as you do. They always say "Whoa! Look at those feet! He's like a bear." 

Your pictures made me take some of his feet. :smile: He's got dirty feet. But we've had nasty weather today and it's muddy out so that's my excuse. :tongue: I need to do his toenails this weekend too.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok I am a weirdo but I thought what a cute idea so even though mine aren't all giants, I took their pics. LOL. 

Small to large

Sargeant:









Hunter:








He has a snaggle toenail I need to cut.

Dozer:










How much does Mateo weigh? I fell in love with his breed because of Turner and Hooch. I am no sure how much Dozer weighs. Last time I had him weighed he was 176 lbs. but he has packed on some pounds sadly and it probably closer to 190ish at this point. We are working on it though.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

His feet are so huge! 

I get that a lot with Gunner. People always thought he would be a monster considering the size of his feet. I am really glad he is just a little on the large side, no too big!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

WOWZA...I'm just glad I don't feed that Big Boy...love to shake his hand and give him high 5 though


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice paws but I would like to kiss those lushes lips.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> How much does Mateo weigh? I fell in love with his breed because of Turner and Hooch. I am no sure how much Dozer weighs. Last time I had him weighed he was 176 lbs. but he has packed on some pounds sadly and it probably closer to 190ish at this point. We are working on it though.


As of last week Mateo weighs about 104-- and he's just 9 months old. The boy gains about 3-4 lbs. /week... :twitch:



frogdog said:


> WOWZA...I'm just glad I don't feed that Big Boy...love to shake his hand and give him high 5 though


Yeah-- be glad you don't feed this beast! Truthfully, he eats more - and better- than I do most days...

However, he gives a mean high five :smile:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Nice paws but I would like to kiss those lushes lips.


And those lips are smooched-- a lot! And not just by me... :wink:


----------

